# Photobucket image upload uber slow



## Shane (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey guys,

recently downgraded back to Xp PRO SP3 from Vista Ultimate x64.

seems now when i upload a standard 1680 x 1050 image it takes forever to upload the image 

In Vista or Ubuntu linux i select the image to upload,click upload and its done within seconds but only when im using Xp and Firefox (Latest) its so slow?


----------



## Vizy (Sep 15, 2008)

Is there any updating program/s in the background while upload? torrent programs?

I would suggest you try the upload in 'safe mode w/ networking' in Xp. If it works, then most likely there is a software issue, like updating programs, whil uploading during regular xp.


----------



## cohen (Sep 15, 2008)

i had a similar problem yesterday, it was uploading a little slower then normal.... i'm using XP Pro SP3...

That is at school... 

Why did you go back to XP???

I love vista


----------

